# Idaho & Wyoming Conventions



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

Idaho's convention is 12/3 & 12/4 in Boise - expecting a good Q & A session Friday after lunch for hobbyists.

Wyoming Beekeepers are holding their annual convention 12/4 & 12/5 in Casper, WY.

Agendas for both meetings can be found at: http://www.westernbee.com/mtbeekeepers.html


----------



## debcst5823 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is there any sceduled for 2014-2015 ???


----------



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

I get an error on that link.


----------

